# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  «Transport & Logistics 2006»

## Asterias

Οι δυνατοί παίκτες στο χώρο των logistics έχουν δώσει ραντεβού το Μάιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.* Από τις 19 έως τις 22 Μαϊου, το εκθεσιακό κέντρο της Helexpo φιλοξενεί τη 2η Διεθνή Έκθεση «TRANSPORT & LOGISTICS»* , στην οποία συμμετέχουν εταιρείες οδικών, θαλάσσιων, σιδηροδρομικών και αεροπορικών μεταφορών, αποθήκευσης, συσκευασίας, Third Party Logistics, αντιπρόσωποι των μεγαλύτερων οίκων κατασκευής μηχανημάτων αποθήκευσης και συσκευασίας, συστημάτων πληροφορικής, λογισμικών, καθώς και εταιρείες συμβούλων managment.


Οι δυνατοί παίκτες στο χώρο των logistics έχουν δώσει ραντεβού τον Μάιο στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Από τις *19 έως τις 22 Μαΐου*, το εκθεσιακό κέντρο της Helexpo φιλοξενεί τη *2η διεθνή έκθεση «**Transport & Logistics»*, στην οποία συμμετέχουν εταιρείες οδικών, θαλάσσιων, σιδηροδρομικών και αεροπορικών μεταφορών, αποθήκευσης, συσκευασίας, Third Party Logistics, αντιπρόσωποι των μεγαλύτερων οίκων κατασκευής μηχανημάτων αποθήκευσης και συσκευασίας, συστημάτων πληροφορικής, λογισμικών, καθώς και εταιρείες συμβούλων management

Η *«Transport & Logistics 2006»* τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών και του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, ενώ την υποστηρίζουν οι παρακάτω φορείς: 



Σύνδεσμος Βιομηχανιών Βορείου Ελλάδος (Σ.Β.Β.Ε.)Ελληνική Εταιρία LogisticsΠανελλήνια Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Διαμεταφοράς (Π.Ε.Ε.Δ.)Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Διεθνούς Διαμεταφοράς και Επιχειρήσεων Logistics (ΣΥΝΔΔΕ&L) Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων (Σ.Ε.Σ.)Ελληνικός Επιμελητηριακός Σύνδεσμος Μεταφορών (Ε.Ε.ΣΥ.Μ.)Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο ΘεσσαλονίκηςΠανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εφοδιαστών Πλοίων (Π.Σ.Ε.Π.)Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Μεταφορών Βορείου Ελλάδος (Σ.Ε.Μ.Β.Ε.)Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο ΜεταφορώνΔιεθνής Ναυτική Ένωση (Δ.Ν.Ε.) Ινστιτούτο Logistics Management Ελλάδας (I.L.M.E.)Hellenic Logistics Association (HELAS)*Στην έκθεση θα παρουσιαστούν όλες οι εξελίξεις στο χώρο της εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. Στο επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος θα βρεθούν οι επιχειρήσεις που εξοπλίζουν τον κλάδο με νέα οχήματα, περονοφόρα, συστήματα διαχείρισης φορτίων, τηλεματική, ετικετοποίηση, bar codes και RFID.* 

*Με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αναμένεται η ημερίδα που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο πλαίσιο της έκθεσης, το Σάββατο 20 Μαΐου από τη 1 μ.μ. έως τις 4 μ.μ., υπό το γενικό τίτλο: «Ανάπτυξη λιμένων και logistics: Παγκοσμιοποίηση, ανταγωνισμός, επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες».
*

Στην ημερίδα θα συμμετέχουν στελέχη των σημαντικότερων φορέων διαχείρισης λιμένων της χώρας όπως είναι ο πρόεδρος του ΟΛΠ ΑΕ και της Ένωσης Λιμένων Ελλάδος κ. Δημήτρης Σαμόλης, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΘ ΑΕ κ. Γιάννης Τσάρας και ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΗΓ ΑΕ κ. Απόστολος Καμαρινάκης. 

Σ' αυτήν την εκδήλωση θα μιλήσει και ο αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Συγκοινωνιακής Υποδομής του ΕΜΠ κ. Δημήτρης Τσαμπούλας, παρουσιάζοντας τις θέσεις του ΥΜΕ, την προοπτική αναβάθμισης των λιμενικών υποδομών και τη διασύνδεση των λιμένων με τα Εμπορευματικά Κέντρα. Έχουν προσκληθεί για να πάρουν θέση, ο Ευρωπαίος επίτροπος που είναι αρμόδιος για τις μεταφορές κ. Ζακ Μπαρρώ, ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Λιμένων ESPO κ. Πάτρικ Βερχοέβερ, καθώς και στελέχη από το βουλγαρικό υπουργείο Μεταφορών και της Ένωσης Λιμένων Βουλγαρίας.

Χορηγοί επικοινωνίας της έκθεσης είναι τα περιοδικά *"Logistics & Management"* και *"Car & Truck"*, τα οποία εκδίδει η* Τεχνοεκδοτική*. 

_www.transport-logistics.gr/
_

----------


## Asterias

Οι εταιρίες που έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στην 
έκθεση μέχρι στιγμής (7/4/2006), είναι οι εξής:

 Acs CourierAlfa Cool Hellas  ABEEAgoudimos LinesAnek Lines SAAST  Παπαδόπουλος Πασχάλης - Σωληνωτά ΤαχυδρομείαAutotechBalconrail Logistics SABest Tyre Protection Sealant InternationalBlue Star FerriesΒΤ Σουέλ ΑΕΓενική ΤράπεζαΓενικό Προξενείο της ΡουμανίαςCarglass HellasCompucon Εφαρμογές Υπολογιστών ABEEEcabcΕλιξ ΑΕ - Μπετανετ ΑΕΒΕΕλληνο-Ιταλικό ΕπιμελητήριοΕλληνική Εταιρία Logistics - SOLEΕμπορικό & Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο ΘεσσαλονίκηςExelixis Construction SAFrakapor Logistics Hellas AEFortrans ΕΠΕGS1Heletel AEHellenic SeawaysHellenic Logistics AssociationInterklark Co - Στουρνάρας - Ναϊσίδης ΟΕIntertrans SAInternational Transport JournalIso Systeme SAI.T.S. AEΚέρδος Εκδοτική ΑΕKioussis Transys  AEKnapp Logistik Automation GmbHLatris Software Engineering ΕΠΕMantis Πληροφορική ΑΕΕMarac ElectronicsMaritime WayMasterleaseMasterlink AEMinoan LinesΜπόλης Π. & Σία ΕΕΗ ΝαυτεμπορικήNaytilia.grN-topos Communications SANilfisk AdvanceΌμιλος ΓερμανόςΟργανισμός Λιμένος ΘεσσαλονίκηςΟργανισμός Λιμένος ΗγουμενίτσαςΟργανισμός Σιδηροδρόμων ΕλλάδοςΠανελλήνια Ενωση Επιχειρήσεων ΔιαμεταφοράςΠανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εφοδιαστών ΠλοίωνΠανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Συμβούλων Ασφαλείας Μεταφορών Επικίνδυνων ΕμπορευμάτωνΠοιότητα & Ασφάλεια ΕΠΕΠρεσβεία της Δημοκρατίας της ΤσεχίαςΠρομαχών ΑΕSchenker Stinnes LogisticsSF ProtectionStoract DimitriadisSuperfast FerriesΣύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Μεταφορών Βορείου ΕλλάδοςT.E.I. Θεσσαλονίκης Παράρτημα Κατερίνης Τμήμα Τυποποίησης & διακίνησης ΠροϊόντωνTNT ExpressUnique ComWackenhut Telematics SAVanderlande IndustriesΦαντα Ρεαλ ΑΒΕΤΕΧάλυβες Κάραλη ΑΕΒΕ

----------

